
Ask HN: What would you want in a site for dev jobs if it was built today? - imrank1
Some things I would want to be able to search on ideally :
- Whats the work environment like?
- Testimonials from current and former workers.
- Tech stack 
- Remote Ok&#x2F;Occasional work from home ok
- Salary range 
- Total Funding
- Revenue positive?
- Continuous Integration?
- Recent features launched
- Test driven development?
- Dev hardware provided
- Code reviews?
- Interview style ( with examples of how the company screens candidates ) 
- Values
======
bwh2
I recently built [https://coloradodev.com](https://coloradodev.com) to solve
this problem for myself. Specifically, I wanted a jobs list that excludes
staffing agencies and recruiters.

------
emilburzo
A very comprehensive "remote" option list, because I've noticed the following
possibilities for "remote" jobs:

\- truly remote from any continent/planet

\- remote from one specific continent

\- remote but within these timezones

\- remote but within commuting distance of HQ

\- remote on Friday

------
tmaly
Median cost to rent a 2 bedroom apartment and median cost of a 2-3 bedroom
house within 30 minute commute radius.

Is there an option to take a train/lightrail to the office.

Do you have to work weekends?

------
dtnewman
The ability to search on a map or at least within a radius of a given location
is very important, especially outside of major cities. Sometimes companies
nearby are located in small suburbs I've never heard of. If I see that the job
is in Nowhereville, TN, I don't know if that's 20 minutes away or 2 hours
away.

~~~
cauterized
Yup, and allow a small radius. 20 miles from downtown NYC includes
Connecticut, Westchester, and NJ, and no way I'm commuting to any of those
from Brooklyn.

------
wayn3
May sound delusional, but I'd like there to be actual jobs. Job sites are
usually devoid of actual, interesting opportunities. (I'm not a person that is
interested in building user interfaces)

Bonus points if you don't require my linkedin because I don't have no fucking
linkedin.

------
crystalPalace
I think this is a very nice list. I particularly agree with the inclusion of
dev hardware provided and interview style. I really don't enjoy A & DS
beatdowns.

------
imrank1
I would also add what the general hours are that most of the team is available
and if there are flex hours.

